# Please help- sand stuck in baby snail's shell



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Yesterday I got the 'bright' idea to add two baby Ramshorn snails to my 4g with sand for a substrate. The MTS and Bladder snails loved it, so I thought that they would like it too. Wrong.

Today, one of the two was in the font of the tank not moving. Inside of the shell was about 5 little pieces of sand. The other little one was just surfing the glass, no problems. They have both been moved back to their former tank, the 10 gallon Ramshorn snail paradise.

Is there any way to get the sand out, or is the little one a goner? 

Thanks


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

just leave it alone. they will probably slime until it comes out naturally. i have had snails on sand and they slime extra at first but they're fine.


----------

